
Show HN: JS script to color HN items according to their ranking score - Apaze
https://github.com/auzias/hn
======
fiatjaf
How do I install that to Tampermonkey? Is it available on
[https://greasyfork.org/](https://greasyfork.org/)?

------
Apaze
Any suggestion are welcome ! That's actually my first JS scripts

------
krapp
if you rename it to hn_ranking_color.user.js I think greasemonkey users will
be able to install it automatically.

~~~
Apaze
It's already named as it.

